# Fraud



## nimalan (Jan 16, 2015)

Hi Guys,

Just trying to alert everyone that there is a scam going on in Australia where you are approached via email offering a part-time job to work from home in a company called "Advent International". Now, this is a genuine company but does not have offices in Australia. These frauds use this company's name, logo, seal etc to offer contracts and appointment letters initially for part time jobs with the promise of absorbing into full time employment based on the performance during the 1st month. 

They obtain your bank account in the job application form to remit the salary but then use this account to deposit money and request you to transfer to overseas accounts. It happened to someone known to me and his account was frozen by the bank.

Please be aware and don't fall for this scam. 

I contacted Advent International's office in India and they confirmed that they do not operate or planning to operate in Australia any time soon.


----------

